# lansing area#2



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

another meet n greet anytime soon? last year we had around 1 per month. and since the last one it has been over a month so i was curious if there was any interest in another. i was thinkingeither the weekbefore christmas, or if everyone is too busy a few weeks after. any ideas, im good pretty much for whenever. whadda think?


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Me too!

Can we get it scheduled before Dennis moves to FL. (A.K.A Treehunter2) so he can attend?


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

sounds good to me ,, i won't wear my ymca outfit craig.. lol.. that would be real cool .... let set a time and place.. plus i need to see Johns hair cut before it grows out 
DEC 19th is good ,how about everybody else ? i don't care where ....


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

december 19th im off work so that would be great. dennis since you are leaving i guess you get to pick place. ill be there for sure.


----------



## deerhunter08 (Nov 19, 2002)

im the kids roomate and he cant even tell me me i guess its because im on this site more than i see him. oh by the way john you need to do the dishes and pick the clothes up from the dry cleaners........lol hopefully all you guys can make it it would be great. id like to put a face to some of the names, hopefuly thursday will work for veryone that is about the only day im out of work before 10 pm


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

I'll plan on a meeting, if I'm not fishing. Dennis if you need a ride let me know. Dave


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

I hate to be a stick in the mud gents. My little one has her Christmas school program scheduled for the evening of the 19th so I won't be able to make it. Anyother night is good for me if this re-sheduled. If not will someone buy Dennis a beverage of his choice for me.

Craig


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

I'll plan on it....19th can work for me, but can't get there till about 8:15. 
Dennis: When the h*ll did you decide you could move?!?!?!? I was all set to be cutting holes with you this year! Oh well, I guess that means I would support your choosing the spot. I am willing to go anywhere, but would prefer checking out a location other than Hooters. Sammy's Lounge on Jolly Rd is another suggestion.
Maybe we can all arrange an ice fishing outing when we get together.....?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

sammys works for me. we had a few there last year and they worked out well. unless anyone wants to change it sounds like the 19th is a go date. sorry craig 

i guess thursday the 19th plan on being at sammys. ill prolly be there around 630 or 7. so far we have
splitshot
dave
flannelfish
deerhunter
treehunter 
and i think ypsifly is going to try and make it up. sounds like fun.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

So where is Sammy's? If I remember correctly, I can pick up Jolly from 127.

This place has booze, right? That last joint had some eye candy, but the lack of firewater left much to be desired.


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

To answer you question, Sammy's does serve many varities of fire water.


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

sorry, guys. i'd like to be there but i'll be in Ohio. Dave


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Ypsi (et al):
Yes, you can get on Jolly from 127. From the south, it is the first exit north of I-96. From that point, go west on Jolly, to just past Cedar St. Sammy's is on the north side of the road. If anyone gets lost on the way, their phone# is 394-3447. I will plan to be there after work (about 8:15), wearing my red and black Lugnuts jacket.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

ill be there at 7 my cell number is 517-819-5645 if you need help finding it.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

DAMN!!! 

Looks like I'll be sitting this one out. I'm having car problems plus the boss called in a favor and I have to work a double on Friday.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Ypsi:
Sorry you can't make it. Really enjoyed meeting you at the last MNG. Would still like to hook up for some fishing this winter.
Everyone else:
I am still planning on getting there about 8:15....I'll be looking for you guys.
Dave


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

Have a good time fellas and I wish you a speedy recovery Dennis. The M-N-G's will not be the same with you being in Fla. Hey!!! Maybe you can talk Steve into opening a Florida-Sportsman site and you could hook us up on some of that cool deep sea fishing action!


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

Sorry I couldn't make it. Hope ya'll had a good time, I did. Fished a Ohio trib with a good friend who knows the area. Did manage to hook into some bright chrome fish. We only had to walk about 25 miles of stream. Streams there are alot different then Michigan waters. Dave


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

sad thing is when i went to the movie i ended up falling asleep halfway through. i woke up for the end to see the battle scenes. they were pretty cool.


----------



## treehunter2 (Feb 7, 2001)

sorry i could'nt make it another trip to the E.R. again, see y'all


----------



## nuts (Jan 3, 2002)

Guess I need to check this forum more often...........I missed out!


----------

